# Charles Neil Finishing Workshop



## a1Jim

Super review Doc Even though I've been spraying for close to 40 years I wish I could have tagged along with you.
Charles and I have been on line buddies for close to 6years but it sure would have been great to see him in person .
Thanks for the review.


----------



## superdav721

A wonderful read. Thanks for the peak.


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review,i'll keep this in mind and maybe one day i will be able to go.


----------



## ScottKaye

I have no excuse for not attending one of his classes as I live only 35 miles away from his shop!  Thanks for the review, I now know this is a must do class.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great review ,hope to do the same oneday


----------



## StumpyNubs

I heard they tested some of those ancient cave paintings and found one of Charles' signature finishes on it. I knew he'd been at it a long time…


----------



## Justin57

"I heard they tested some of those ancient cave paintings and found one of Charles' signature finishes on it. I knew he'd been at it a long time…"

Don't judge him by those. He was only so-so at finishing back then. He's gotten better.


----------



## normreid

I took this class a couple of years ago and was amazed at what I learned. I now spray water based finishes with complete confidence and do a darn good job with it too! I took Charles' sugar chest class right before this one so I'd be able to spray a good finish on that fine piece of furniture; I did and it looks terrific! I've taken some good classes over the years, and while I've loved them all and learned a lot, I got more practical value out of this one than any other I ever did. The only downside was, I found out how much better a job I could do with an Apollo spray unit than the cheapo I had been using and ended up buying one, not cheap but worth every penny. It'll last the rest of my life; that's all I need ask.

Charles is a great teacher. He's extremely knowledgeable, instructs logically and completely, and lets you learn by doing. In his classes, there's no such thing as a mistake, only learning opportunities (and when building a project, design opportunities)!

I recommend his classes very highly.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Me, living on the west coast have not had the privileged of taking Charles class BUT, being a constant e mailing buddy of Charles and talking everyday.. Charles has walked me thru so many finishing jobs I might as well claimed I took his class..to say that my finishing skills have improved greatly is to say the very least..I am now hired mainly because of the finishing jobs I can now do on my cabinets and furniture.. I receive e mails all the time asking me advise on how to finish things mainly because they have seen my pieces that have been finished using Charles methods..trust me.. his advise, and techniques WORKS!! and while Charles will be the first to tell you that there is no bulletproof formula, he will give you options that allow you to do the very best finish possible on any project you are doing..I have e mailed his pictures showing my mistakes and asking him how to fix them and he has always come thru for me..I have taken on jobs that required stripping down old finishes and respraying new finishes on $10,000 tables that other finishing companies would not touch..he's that good..

regardless of how well I think I can do my finishes I am still going to take his class one of these days..it won't be cheap for me since I have to fly there and get a hotel and car and all that, but I have a saying.. "Education cost money, no matter where you get it" and I can only get better..


----------



## Bigrock

I am one of many that can finish more like the pros. make a finish look like now. Yes, it is always a great experience to take a Class with Charles. Before Charles Finish Class, lets say my finish project was fair. Now with the knowledge and better equipment (Sandpaper,Finish & rub out equipment, etc.) I enjoy finishing a project that I can be proud of. The First project I finished after the Finishing Class was a Sugar Chest and I can say it came out Beautifully.
I don't think you can spend a better three days learning to finish than with Charles and it will not break the bank.


----------



## Lim

I've taken Charles class and a private class. All I can tell you is that I left with more information than my head could hold. The best part is Charles is always patient and available to answer any question you can think of after the class is over! In the 6 years I've known him, I have never been able to stump him with a question, problem or disaster. He always tells me that there isn't anything I can screw up that he can't fix. Trust me, I've probably given him a few gray hairs, but he has NEVER let me down. In fact, his input has enhanced my projects beyond my initial expectations. I call him BOSS for a very good reason. As far as I'm concerned, he is the MAN!!


----------



## jakeobean

If you've been thinking about taking a class but you can't decide which one take…..I've got a hint for you…..take Charles Neil's Finishing Class. This class would be a bargain even if the price were doubled. Every project you build must have a finish and if you are anything like me, a novice woodworker, finishing is where I broke out in a cold sweat. I've just completed Charles Neil's finishing class and I feel much more confident that I can finish my projects with a great durable and good looking finish. As an added bonus, Charles is always available and quick to help me out of problems and provide me with advise that I know will work.


----------

